

Google ads crush Facebook ads in efficacy - not_that_noob
http://www.tekpersona.ca/awasteoftime.html#sthash.Lj5wRWyM.dpbs

======
jmillikin

      > The true value of Social Media is in that it provides a
      > very effective forum for both Corporate (business) and
      > Personal Branding.
    

[http://www.theonion.com/articles/i-am-a-brand-pathetic-
man-s...](http://www.theonion.com/articles/i-am-a-brand-pathetic-man-
says,30545/)

~~~
zem
a refreshing rant on the topic is maureen johnson's "i am not a brand":
<http://www.maureenjohnsonbooks.com/2010/06/08/manifesto>

------
greglindahl
This is no surprise to anyone who understands the difference between search
ads and "display" ads. People have more buying intent when they search, so
search ads bring around $50/1,000 impressions (average over all US search
queries) verses $1 or $0.1 for display ads. There's nothing special about
Facebook in this regard, and I think the title of the blog and the hacker news
title are a bit over-wrought! How about, "For 10 years and counting, search
ads have beaten display ads."

------
mp99e99
we have seen the same things mentioned in this article. What happens to FB
when the rest of the world wakes up.

